# What size leg bands??



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

What size are the AU bands? Size 5? I am trying to order some snap on bands and don't know what size to order?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ohiogsp said:


> What size are the AU bands? Size 5? I am trying to order some snap on bands and don't know what size to order?


Depends on what breed you are putting the bands on. Are they homers? If so, just your regular snap bands from any of the pigeon supply places will work.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

They are homers. I am getting spirals to marks hens and cocks from foys and you have to specify size. I am 90 percant sure they are size 6.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Let me get my catalog.........I didn't realize they came in sizes.....not the snap bands..........BRB


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Woops, not snaps spirals.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's what the size chart says in the catalog.....

Size 4 (1/4") baby chickens, small pigeons, adult bobwhite quail

Size 5 (5/16") pheasant hen, medium size pigeons

Size 6 (3/8") pheasant cocks, month old chickens, large pigeons, wood ducks, chuckers.......

I would go with the size 6. Spiral bands aren't going to come off anyway, even if they are a little big, BUT, I think the size 6 is the right one........


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, thats what I was think also the more I looked at it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. My husband measured a seamless band. The inside dimension is 5/16. 3/8 is 6/16 so I'd still go with the size 6.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*spiral bandettes*

ohiogsp . . .I recently obtained from New England Pigeon Supply, the spiral Bandette with numbers for my homers and yes they were a size 6. They fit very well. The seamless for homers were a size B-8.

A.C.


----------

